# fluttery feeling in descending colon (left-side)



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

Hi,Does anyone else have this weird sensation in their decending colon in the lower left abdomen? Its very fluttery like you can feel a bunch of stuff just falling down your colon. The fluttery sensation itself is not painful at all, although I do experience pain where my colon bends inwards in the bottom left. This pain also sometimes feels like its coming from just to the left of the belly button.Any how, back to the fluttery sensation. This doesn't always make embarrassing noises though it does sometimes. Also, is this related to the speed things are being moved around in the colon (i.e. if it goes through faster it doesn't have time to become a formed stool and thus leads to the big D?)Thanks in advance,Train


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

This used to happen to me all the time, haven't had it happen for a while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

I experience this sensation from time to time but am a c type so not sure about your theory.roz


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

I have this same feeling, usually noticeable at nighttime, and comes complete with additional feelings of anxiety.My "theory" is it is a type of light spasming of the colon.I have just started a special diet that strictly avoids all food alergies and intolerances. Also I have made efforts to alleviate other allergens (like dust mites), since there is only one immune system in the body, and weakness caused in one area will affect another. So far, this is helping to reduce stomach problems for me.Regards,bonpo


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

My Dr had told me that it is your colon spasming. Sometimes you can't feel it and other times it is so strong that it feels like a baby kicking,(you would only be able to relate if you have been pregnant). Some people have spasms in one spot and others spasm all over. My theory is that if you spasm in one spot most likely you have IBS C and if your bowel spasms all over, then you have IBS D. I have a little of both and if I press on the spasm it hurts and when I have D and my bowel spasms all over it hurts as well.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I always thought it was gas.


----------



## heather joy (Jul 30, 2000)

I have the same thing. I take this as a warning that I need to take one of my antispasmadics. If not, it usually proceeds to D.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I have this feeling all the time. I think that fluttery feeling is gas or stool moving down...at least when I get that feeling it it usually followed by a BM or gas.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------

